# Con il senno in poi



## TraductoraPobleSec

¿Os gusta "Pensándolo ahora" para "Con il senno in poi"?

He aquí el contexto:

Con il senno di poi, avremmo dovuto prendere una troupe televisiva, gente che lavora con queste macchine tutti i giorni.


----------



## irene.acler

"Con il senno di poi" se usa cuando evalúas algo a posteriori pero ya es demasiado tarde.
¿"Pensándolo ahora" tiene esa connotación?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, creo que sí, Irene. A mí me gusta esta traducción, pero me quería asegurar.


----------



## irene.acler

Pues perfecto! Tú eres la española


----------



## pattyfashiion

Salve a tutti volevo sapere se in spagnolo esisteva un'espressione simile a quella italiana "con/col senno di poi" che significa anche in italiano "in retrospettiva"

In spagnolo ho sentito solo "en retrospectiva/retrospectivamente" 

C'è un modo migliore di rendere questo "senno di poi"?

Grazie a tutti per le risposte


----------



## Churri85

Ciao Pattyfashiion!

Nel mio dizionario compare l'espressione 'a toro pasado' come traduzione di 'con il senno di poi'.

Io non l'ho mai sentita, ma può darsi che esista.

Qualche nativo che voglia dare una mano?

Ciao!


----------



## antonioLR

La expresión "a toro pasado" se utiliza bastante para referirnos a algo que se comenta cuando ya ha sucedido por lo que es más fácil no equivocarnos. Sería equivalente a " a posteriori", "en retrospectiva", etc. 

Por ejemplo, Juan.: Estaba seguro que el Barça ganaría la liga 2008-09. 

Luis: A toro pasado, nadie se equivoca.

Espero que te haya sido útil.

Saludos desde Almería


----------



## Churri85

Gracias Antonio!

Ya puedes gritar EUREKA pattyfashiooon!

Ciao!


----------



## Nonsonolui

Hola a todos.

Sé cómo y cuándo se utiliza esta frase, pero no sé cómo traducirla de una forma sencilla.

Había pensado en usar retrospectiva: "Con la retrospectiva de lo que pasaría después...", pero me suena muy curioso.
También había pensado en usar saber: "Sabiendo qué pasaría...".
Con juicio: "Con el juicio de qué pasaría después...".

La frase dice "Col senno di poi non so se riavrei l'entusiasmo".

"... no sé si tendría de nuevo el entusiasmo". ¿Cuál es la que les suena más normal o tienen alguna otra opción? Gracias


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

secondo me vanno bene; traducendolo in modo ancor più semplice, "Col senno di poi"  indica " Ripensando a quello che è successo..." oppure ad esempio " Oggi come oggi...non andrei!

Espero te pueda ayudar.

Luca


----------



## gatogab

> "*Col senno di poi* non so se riavrei l'entusiasmo".


Non so il motivo, ma la frase mi sona strana. Mi stona, diciamo.
Io *capisco* _'col senno di poi'_ che una determinata situazione del passato, oggi non la *capisco* alla stessa maniera.
Ne sono certo. Non ho dubbi al riguardo. Sennò che _'senno di poi'_ sarebbe?


----------



## Neuromante

*Si lo pienso ahora, no creo que tuviera de nuevo el entusiasmo*. O alguna variante, lo importante es que tengas claro el significado porque las frases hechas no se deben traducir literalmente sino adaptarlas al momento.

Con la retrospectiva de lo que pasaría después...  Esta frase significa otra cosa, implica algo posterior que no está en la original italiana
Sabiendo qué pasaría... Aquí faltaría explicar que es *ahora* cuando lo sabes
Con el juicio de qué pasaría después...  No le veo sentido  la frase

Spiritoso, está pidiendo la traducción al español.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Spiritoso, está pidiendo la traducción al español.


Se non capisco l'originale, faccio fatica con la traduzione.
Mi convinco man mano che quel 'senno di poi' ci azzecca poco.

Neuro, come proponi tu: 


> *Si lo pienso ahora, no creo que tuviera de nuevo el entusiasmo*


va bene, ma io lo tradurrei, questa volta così:
*"Ripensandoci non so se riavrei l'entusiasmo."*
Senza considerare _senno di poi._


----------



## 0scar

Se dice "con la experiencia de ahora..." o "después  de la  experiencia..." que se adapta más a la expresión italiana.


----------



## chlapec

0scar said:


> Se dice "con la experiencia de ahora..." o "después de la experiencia..." que se adapta más a la expresión italiana.


 
Por ahí va. Yo propondría: "dada/vista la experiencia..."
Y otra: "...echando la vista atrás..."


----------



## Nonsonolui

chlapec said:


> Por ahí va. Yo propondría: "dada/vista la experiencia..."
> Y otra: "...echando la vista atrás..."



Me gusta "Dada la experiencia que tuve, no sé si tendría el mismo entusiasmo...".

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Neuromante

"Que tuve" no, *que tengo*


----------



## MOMO2

_¿El consejo a cosas hechas_ no significa _il senno di poi_?


----------



## gatogab

Nonsonolui said:


> Me gusta "Dada la experiencia que tuve, no sé si tendría el mismo entusiasmo...".
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.


 
¡Perfecto!

Siamo riusciti ad eliminare il _'senno di poi'._


----------

